# WOW! Grocery Bill



## debodun (Oct 28, 2021)

Went grocery shopping yesterday. I buy just about the same things every trip. A year ago, my typical bottom line usually came to $50 - $60. yesterday - almost $100! 

I was appalled at the price of a box of cold cereal - running almost $5 a box. 
A large can of sweet potatoes was $5 
Bunch of grapes almost $8
A few slices of deli turkey breast - $6
A container with 3 chicken tenders - $5
2 bags of salad mix - $8
plus other overpriced items. 
The only "bargain" were avocadoes at $1 apiece - I got 3.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)

Time to change your grocery store. I'm sure you can find lower prices elsewhere.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> Went grocery shopping yesterday. I buy just about the same things every trip. A year ago, my typical bottom line usually came to $50 - $60. yesterday - almost $100!


Welcome to the Future....this purported increase in SS benefits isn't going to go very far....it will be quickly eaten up at the cashier.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 28, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> Time to change your grocery store. I'm sure you can find lower prices elsewhere.


Deb lives in the Back of Beyond so there aren't choices...it's pretty much a case of buy it or do without.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> Went grocery shopping yesterday. I buy just about the same things every trip. A year ago, my typical bottom line usually came to $50 - $60. yesterday - almost $100!
> 
> I was appalled at the price of a box of cold cereal - running almost $5 a box.
> A large can of sweet potatoes was $5
> ...


I got more bad news, those avocados at $1 are high, too.  On sale here they are about 39 cents to 89 cents each.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Deb lives in the Back of Beyond so there aren't choices...it's pretty much a case of buy it or do without.


Ain't that the truth. That store has a virtual monopoly here. There are other groceries, buy require a fair amount of travel.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> Ain't that the truth. That store has a virtual monopoly here. There are other groceries, buy require a fair amount of travel.


Living semi rurally, if I shopped at the nearest one and only small grocery store closest to me, it would cost me an arm and a lung , which  is why I never do.. unless in an emergency... . 

I always drive to a choice of  supermarkets in several towns  between  5& 10 miles miles away..in all directions. It costs me a couple of quid in fuel and saves me £££'s at the checkout in comparison , plus there's very little variety in the local small store...


----------



## bingo (Oct 28, 2021)

we have started a stocking  up  process...canned goods...non perishable items...freezer  items...
inflation will increase


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 28, 2021)

bingo said:


> we have started a stocking  up  process...canned goods...non perishable items...freezer  items...
> inflation will increase


Me too. Also, whenever I find sales, I buy extras (nonperishables). It's saved me many times from having to go shopping on the spur of the moment because I am missing something. The reason I try not to shop too often - every time I go to the grocery store to buy one thing, I end up filling the cart. So if I store it at home instead, it's one less trip to take, and it's easier on the pocketbook.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 28, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I got more bad news, those avocados at $1 are high, too.  On sale here they are about 39 cents to 89 cents each.


A large avocado costs $1.79 here.  Good thing that I don't crave them that much.  Hubby dislikes the taste.  lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> A large avocado costs $1.79 here.  Good thing that I don't crave them that much.  Hubby dislikes the taste.  lol


At the expensive stores here it's the same but Aldi's and Save A Lot have them on sale often very cheap.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 28, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> At the expensive stores here it's the same but Aldi's and Save A Lot have them on sale at times very cheap.


Since we both don't really care for avocadoes ... I hardly buy them.  When my niece, her hubby and her son came down to visit about a year ago, to check out a possible college for Gibby, I made guacamole.   It was my first time to make it.   It was horrible and what a waste; no one ate it.  lol


----------



## bingo (Oct 28, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Me too. Also, whenever I find sales, I buy extras (nonperishables). It's saved me many times from having to go shopping on the spur of the moment because I am missing something. The reason I try not to shop too often - every time I go to the grocery store to buy one thing, I end up filling the cart. So if I store it at home instead, it's one less trip to take, and it's easier on the pocketbook.


we've created xtra  shelves for  product...i'm  like you...i prefer less trips...we have a Ruler  store nearby..much like Aldi ....owned by Kroger...they have better prices than  Walmart...
hopefully  our endeavor will  pay off


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 29, 2021)

My biggest problem is I can't stock up on sales for frozen goods. Our fridge is too small, especially for me - I like to cook in batches and freeze some. This never-renovated/updated 1954 ranch house has nowhere to put a larger fridge.

I do plan to stock up on flour, sugar, and other baking products. I have a bread maker, and I just know I will want to make bread when I run out of flour. Cuz that's the way I roll.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 29, 2021)

Yes, I do the stock up thing too.....I buy cases of can goods and big quantities of dry goods and frozen items...even though I have to drive a ways to Costco.  I also order from Amazon and Walmart.  Most is stored in a freezer and shelves in the garage.


----------



## Remy (Oct 29, 2021)

That does sound costly. Bagged salad can be expensive. Wondering if you could do a few times a year trip for non perishables someplace else to stock up. But then there's the gas money...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 29, 2021)

I try to shop the dips and buy the featured loss leaders but I don’t have much of a stockpile.

IMO the best way to combat this new round of high prices is to eliminate all food waste and make different choices.

Everything is going up but the basics like oatmeal, eggs, frozen vegetables, canned tuna, beans, chicken, etc... are still a good value.

Scrimp on the oatmeal and splurge on the ice cream.


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 29, 2021)

I would save a lot if I would actually eat the food I have in my freezer and cupboards.  I wind up throwing away a bunch of expired stuff (when I finally get around to cleaning it out).
But definitely groceries have really gone up.  I too used to be able to get my week of groceries with a sixty+ total, but now it is over a hundred, maybe even 120, but, to be fair, since covid and working from home my groceries include a lot of bird seed.  Also, pre-covid I actually went into the store so I would see what was on sale and I would stock up on my favorite food when it was on sale, but now I just do the pickup order that they bring out to my car and I don't pay as much attention to sales that way.


----------



## Jules (Oct 29, 2021)

Do you have Flipp or something similar in the US. It’s an app to comparison shop fliers for all the stores in my town.  I check my three favourite stores and add items that are on sale to My List.  If there’s something I want that’s not in the flyers , I use their search tool.  
If I get to the stores, I’ll pick up those items.  

It can also be used to request a price match.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 29, 2021)

I hate the taste of avocadoes. That lady that lives with me loves them because she ate them in Florida.


----------



## debodun (Oct 30, 2021)

I like avocados, but don't have them too much - they contain a lot of fat. My mom hated them. She said thay tasted like soap to her.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 30, 2021)

debodun said:


> Went grocery shopping yesterday. I buy just about the same things every trip. A year ago, my typical bottom line usually came to $50 - $60. yesterday - almost $100!
> 
> I was appalled at the price of a box of cold cereal - running almost $5 a box.
> A large can of sweet potatoes was $5
> ...



This pic is 5-7 years old so by now it would be considerably more for the same product. Food prices in the Arctic are beyond comprehension. A combination of delivery options/costs and zero competition, unless you're prepared to travel 2,200 miles to the nearest store, makes for the perfect high pricing storm.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 30, 2021)

bingo said:


> we have started a stocking  up  process...canned goods...non perishable items...freezer  items...
> inflation will increase


Same here as winter is coming & there are times I can't get out to a store living in the country.

  I bought 3 bags of groceries at Meijers for $55.00 Mostly canned goods & frozen things.  I remember when we went to the store & had a cart full for less than $20.00


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 30, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I hate the taste of avocadoes. That lady that lives with me loves them because she ate them in Florida.


Me too. My daughter loves them, buys them, and then lets them go bad. Out of sight, out of mind, I guess.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 30, 2021)

MrPants said:


> View attachment 191842
> This pic is 5-7 years old so by now it would be considerably more for the same product. Food prices in the Arctic are beyond comprehension. A combination of delivery options/costs and zero competition, unless you're prepared to travel 2,200 miles to the nearest store, makes for the perfect high pricing storm.


My gosh, who can afford to live there? Not even considering other factors, like the extreme cold.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

MrPants said:


> View attachment 191842
> This pic is 5-7 years old so by now it would be considerably more for the same product. Food prices in the Arctic are beyond comprehension. A combination of delivery options/costs and zero competition, unless you're prepared to travel 2,200 miles to the nearest store, makes for the perfect high pricing storm.


Can the average person actually afford to pay these prices ?..I would_ never _ pay that for grapes...


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 30, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I would save a lot if I would actually eat the food I have in my freezer and cupboards.  I wind up throwing away a bunch of expired stuff (when I finally get around to cleaning it out).


When I checked expiration dates on food in the pantry, I tossed out several boxes of expired food. I was especially glad to get rid of 4 boxes of healthy cereal my daughter bought, but didn't eat, and food I will never let pass my lips or enter my house again (like Aldi's dehydrated scalloped potatoes).


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 30, 2021)

@WheatenLover Um...have you tried rehydrating and cooking the scalloped potatoes before eating LOL!


----------



## Colleen (Oct 30, 2021)

Last week was the first time I've been in a grocery store in over a year. I love ordering online and picking up. However, we had to get our booster's at the pharmacy and figured we might as well get a few things while we were there. Total was $163!!! I haven't spent that much in a long time. I think I'm going back to ordering online because, obviously, we can't control ourselves if we go in...haha. Actually, we didn't buy a lot of unnecessary things...everything just costs more. Can't wait to get that 6.2% raise...that'll really help with the price of groceries and gas. (I'm being sarcastic...sorry).


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 30, 2021)

@Colleen Sorry but that 6.2% is only going to be 5.9%


----------



## Jules (Oct 30, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> like Aldi's dehydrated scalloped potatoes).


My DD throws the mix out and uses the potatoes to make her own scalloped potatoes.  This is handy in the middle of winter when potatoes are terrible.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 30, 2021)

Jules said:


> My DD throws the mix out and uses the potatoes to make her own scalloped potatoes.  This is handy in the middle of winter when potatoes are terrible.


Believe it or not, scalloped potatoes can be made using canned potatoes. I haven't done but have seen recipes online.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Believe it or not, scalloped potatoes can be made using canned potatoes. I haven't done but have seen recipes online.


These aren’t bad when it’s snowing and blowing outside. 

Emergency Shelf Cheese Potatoes

Rinse one can of whole potatoes in boiling water and pat dry.

Make a cream sauce using:

1 T butter
1 T flour
1 1/4 cups milk
Salt and pepper to taste
A good dash of cayenne pepper
6 slices of American processed cheese chopped in small dice. (do not use cheese food)

Combine the potatoes and the cheese sauce in a small casserole and bake at 325 or 350 for about 45 minutes until the top is brown and it is bubbling.

You can also make this as a stovetop item by adding the drained potatoes to the cream sauce and heating but, I think the time in the oven improves it.

It is very important, for me, to rinse and refresh the canned potatoes with boiling water. I think it removes the tinny canned taste.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Can the average person actually afford to pay these prices ?..I would_ never _ pay that for grapes...


Not really. Food poverty is a huge problem in all Arctic regions. You learn to do without a lot of things and live off the land as much as possible. Lots of hunting & fishing going on all the time.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Not really. Food poverty is a huge problem in all Arctic regions. You learn to do without a lot of things and live off the land as much as possible. Lots of hunting & fishing going on all the time.


but what a terrible waste for that grocery store  food then... if not sold it'll just go rotten and be thrown out.... ..


----------



## MrPants (Oct 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> but what a terrible waste for that grocery store  food then... if not sold it'll just go rotten and be thrown out.... ..


There are folk that make ridiculous amounts of money working in the arctic regions (because very few people want to live there even short term) so they can afford those prices but certainly not the indigenous population. The stores there know what they can sell and what they can't. Of course, there's some waste I'm sure but I don't think it's more than other places.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

MrPants said:


> There are folk that make ridiculous amounts of money working in the arctic regions (because very few people want to live there even short term) so they can afford those prices but certainly not the indigenous population. The stores there know what they can sell and what they can't. Of course, there's some waste I'm sure but I don't think it's more than other places.


I'm stunned that anyone could afford $28 for a small bag of grapes...


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 30, 2021)

Speaking of avocados, I love them.  I buy them every time I go to the store.  They've been costing anywhere between 59-89 cents for reg size, and like a $1.79-$ 1.99 for a larger one.  They're always an addition to my salad.

I have 3 of them on my window sill waiting to ripen right now. 

ETA:  grapes were only $1.49lb at Winco yesterday.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm stunned that anyone could afford $28 for a small bag of grapes...


Well, don't go to the fresh veggie isle then


----------



## bingo (Oct 30, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Same here as winter is coming & there are times I can't get out to a store living in the country.
> 
> I bought 3 bags of groceries at Meijers for $55.00 Mostly canned goods & frozen things.  I remember when we went to the store & had a cart full for less than $20.00


that's  us...we didn't  like to go to town ...even before this covid stuff...wintery days...coming...and even in nice weather..can't spend too much time going...messes up a whole day...ha!


----------



## bingo (Oct 30, 2021)

MrPants said:


> View attachment 191842
> This pic is 5-7 years old so by now it would be considerably more for the same product. Food prices in the Arctic are beyond comprehension. A combination of delivery options/costs and zero competition, unless you're prepared to travel 2,200 miles to the nearest store, makes for the perfect high pricing storm.


are you in the arctic...how'd you get  online?...just wondering


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I would save a lot if I would actually eat the food I have in my freezer and cupboards.  I wind up throwing away a bunch of expired stuff (when I finally get around to cleaning it out).
> But definitely groceries have really gone up.  I too used to be able to get my week of groceries with a sixty+ total, but now it is over a hundred, maybe even 120, but, to be fair, since covid and working from home my groceries include a lot of bird seed.  Also, pre-covid I actually went into the store so I would see what was on sale and I would stock up on my favorite food when it was on sale, but now I just do the pickup order that they bring out to my car and I don't pay as much attention to sales that way.


And that’s the problem with stocking up, you end up throwing food-money-away.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 30, 2021)

*Would you eat chocolate chip avocado muffins?  I wouldn't.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 30, 2021)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/68740570406/


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/68740570406/


Yup fried avocado, so healthy


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 30, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup fried avocado, so healthy


I wouldn't eat them ~ fried, baked, etc.!   lol   I can eat avocado, perhaps once a year.  In guacamole!   Made by a pro.


----------



## Jules (Oct 30, 2021)

Avocados are great, when on sale. 

It’s good fat, though consumption is supposed to be 1/2 per day max.

Last week we paid C$1.49 for grapes at Walmart. Obviously a loss leader to get me in, so I took the bait.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 31, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @WheatenLover Um...have you tried rehydrating and cooking the scalloped potatoes before eating LOL!


Why, yes I have!  I hate those things. They taste nothing like the scalloped potatoes I make, which I think are delicious. I am just not used to eating processed food. Or buying groceries that aren't mainly ingredients. Processed foods make me grumpy. OTOH, I love White Castle cheeseburgers (sold only at groceries here), so there is no accounting for taste! They are processed foods, I guess, although I think of them as a taste of heaven.


----------

